# Exercise



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm having a problem cutting back on eating,but have started doing some exercises that my Doctor gave me.I seem to be firming up a little.Should I lose weight with just the exercising??

big rockpile


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

What usually happens is that you can go down a size, but muscle weighs more than fat so the scale won't reflect what you are doing.

When I regularly exercise, I found I don't want to eat as much sugar & junk food stuff so then I do loose weight.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## HowdyYall (Aug 31, 2006)

I just joined water aerobics here and WOW I love being able to exercise in the pool. I think you can lose weight with only exercise but the more you have to lose the more you should modify the diet also. I want to be thin!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madesso (Jul 30, 2006)

The more I exercise the more I eat.


----------



## wraithe (Jul 24, 2006)

In all honesty, it didn't work for me. I was running 3 miles 3 times a week, and didn't pay attention to what I ate. I didn't lose any weight at all. I firmed up a lot, and my legs got leaner, but no weight loss. When I decided to stop sabotaging my wife's efforts to lose weight, and started counting calories, the weight started coming off quickly. I went to 1500 calories/day by taking a single 800 mg Hoodia Gordonii capsule daily, when I got up. I work rotating shifts, so the time of day varied, but you get the idea. I bought my Hoodia at Vitamin World. Since I was only taking one, the bottles lasted a good while. That got my through the hunger pangs until my stomach shrank up. I count calories and I'm very careful about how much I eat. I also went to 3.5 miles at 6 mph on a 4% grade 3 times a week, and a 30 minute elliptical workout 3 times a week, as well. I figured it out, when I wasn't paying attention to what I ate, it was not unusual that I would consume 4000 or more calories a day. I could have run 3 hours and not lost any weight. Now I'm down 47 pounds from 214 to 167 at 5' 10". That's my experience, FWIW.


----------



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

wraithe said:


> I could have run 3 hours and not lost any weight. Now I'm down 47 pounds from 214 to 167 at 5' 10". That's my experience, FWIW.


The only people that will tell you that it can be done with exercise alone, or diet alone, are people trying to sell you an exercise machine/plan or a diet pill/plan.

It takes the coordination of both as wraithe has proven here.

Last year I was running and not losing at all as well. I loved running but I was still overweight.

It wasn't until I combined it with counting calories (WW) that the weight came off. You still have to eat enough to sustaine exercise -- but you want to burn more calories than you bring in.

Jill


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well my wife has more confidence in me than I do.She says she has never seen a person take off weight like I do.But that was when I was younger and in better health.But I use to drop 50-70 pounds in no time.

Well either way any exercise I do is going to help me feel better even if I don't lose weight. :shrug: 

big rockpile


----------



## RedEarth (Sep 21, 2005)

Any exercise you add will burn calories, so if you don't increase you're eating at all, you should lose some weight. At the very least you'll first exchange some fat for muscle, which then raises your metabolism which in turn will burn more fat, if once again, you don't increase your caloric intake.


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

rockpile, when i was exercising and eating the same, i lost nothing. my legs got rock hard, but i lost no pounds. dh swore i lost a little inches though  when i cut most of the white out of my diet, cut high fructose corn syrup out, and started paying attention to what i ate, i finall started losing. in march i started going to the gym, and didn't start losing pounds until may. i've lost 11 since may, and while that may not seem like much, it is one size, and what i have to lose is midsection weight, which seems to be the hardest to lose. and, losing it sooo slowly, i am way less likely to gain it back.


----------



## aedman (Sep 1, 2006)

You may have heard of these tricks before but I think they can be very helpful- use a smaller plate at mealtime, you will automatically eat less because your brain will see an abundantly full plate rather than longing for more after putting a small amount on a large plate. Second one is to turn in your member card for the clean plate club- stop before you feel full and store aware the leftovers for a snack later on in the day or the next so it doesn't go to waste, there's a little bit of lag time to feeling full, so you'll likely be satiated 15-20 minutes after you stop, but you'll have saved yourself from some unnecessary calories. These won't change much in the short term, but they can give you a little extra boost towards your goal and they are helpful if you find yourself gaining a couple pounds back and want to curb the trend.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

My good son is a serious health nut, and an avowed exercise fanatic. He and I have discussed the losing of weight with exercise and losing weight without exercise, and losing without means one has dieted the weight away; with or without exercise maintain the diet and keep the weight off. If one depends on exercise to help with the weight loss, and then one misses a few sessions at the Hamster wheel, and the weight comes back.

In the end it seems better to diet off any excess pounds, and then when one does exercise, one is forced to eat to maintain a given weight. This is what I have done thus far, and I'm down 90 pounds in seven months without any exercise, or going hungry. I've mentioned this diet before; I call it the _*Troglydiet*_, if a caveman didn't have it, or it's manmade, I don't eat it.


----------



## Mrs. Vet (Sep 3, 2006)

I too have decided to loose weight. So I bought an exercise machine. Since I am disabled I have to be very careful at what kind of exercises I do and how much. WOW, what a difference this machine has made. Already I have lost 26 pounds in just two months. My arms have gone down and my stomach. I am begining to feel better too. 

I think ANY exercise will benefit you. Whether or not you diet as well.


----------



## Songbird (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm going to get back to walking on the treadmill again since swimming season is over. That and cutting sweets out of my diet should take off some pounds.

Rockpile, I think any exercise you do will benefit you. Just cutting down 100 calories a day will cause you to lose 10 pounds in a year. Add some exercise to that and you could lose 30 to 40 pounds in a year. I believe slow weight loss is the best. It stays off then.


----------

